# Adam and the Holy Spirit: An interesting question for theological conversation



## Grimmson (Apr 6, 2010)

I am going to pose an interesting question that at least for this week I am not going to be able to interact with and give my thoughts. It is only for dissuasion sake and not to create division in you all. *In Genesis 2:7b-c, when God breathes life into the man, is Adam receiving here the Holy Spirit?* I will tell you what I think. later after my Pentateuch exam, in relation to Luke 3:21-4:14 and 1 Corinthians 15:22/45 with Romans 5:14-21. Enjoy the dissuasion until I return next week.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 6, 2010)

My take would be "I don't think so." The breath of life as used in the Old Testament is something that isn't unique to man; animals also have it.


----------

